# Protein sources



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

So, 

I'm totally overwhelmed by the limited knowledge that we as consumers have of where the protein is actually coming from in our dog's food. I understand that lower ash content means higher meat quality, but what about the effects of other ingredients on the protein level. I was wondering if anyone had a list that had protein % of common ingredients like: white rice, brown rice, potato, sweet potato, peas, oats, etc? or if not %'s then maybe a ranking of which boost protein the most, highest to lowest. I'm sure I can find my way through with a lot of googling, but I wanted to see if anyone had already made something themselves. 
Thanks!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Here are some info on the grain portion, Soy isn't included though :\
the amount of protein it adds would depend on how much of each the food company decides to add. A good starting point though. 

Grain Nutritional Facts - How To Cooking Tips - RecipeTips.com


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello

Yes I use nutrition data dot com. It lists all of the nutrients in food, including minerals (ash) like you are wondering about.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

steinle said:


> So,
> 
> I'm totally overwhelmed by the limited knowledge that we as consumers have of where the protein is actually coming from in our dog's food. I understand that lower ash content means higher meat quality, but what about the effects of other ingredients on the protein level. I was wondering if anyone had a list that had protein % of common ingredients like: white rice, brown rice, potato, sweet potato, peas, oats, etc? or if not %'s then maybe a ranking of which boost protein the most, highest to lowest. I'm sure I can find my way through with a lot of googling, but I wanted to see if anyone had already made something themselves.
> Thanks!


Protein contribution from grains is pretty low...legumes add more but the gorilla in the room is Pea Protein, which can be 90% pure machined-made protein isolate. If the food has at least 25% total protein and no protein concentrates like pea protein or any type of gluten meal then the amount of protein from other than meat is pretty low.

Whole ground corn is 9% protein, for example, so clearly it could never contribute much protein. Same for rice, peas, oats, etc. Even if a food is 30% of these ingredients it does add to much. Just multiply. However, multiply 10 - 15%% Pea Protein by 80% and you get eye popping numbers.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

@steinle You can look up pretty much anything on nutritiondata.self.com

3-step rocket;
1) Try to stay away from concentrates like pea protein and corn gluten meal in everyday foods and/or performance foods
2) Ask the manufacturer how much protein is from animal sources in the formula you use. I want animal protein to be at least 80%
3) The animal protein present should be of high quality, meaning of high digestibility. The protein level is a measurement of nitrogen. Indigestible protein, from say bone, will still count towards the total but is pure waste. It's theoretically and practically perfectly possible to make a food that measures ok with a "pretty" panel but is pure crap in real life.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

ybur said:


> What foods do you recommend and why?


There are many formulas out there that are good alternatives. I usually don't recommend a specific food or brand unless I have some more details and even then there are probably many foods that will work well. The following brands/manufacturers got one or more good alternatives; Native and byNature, ProPac and Sportmix, RedPaw, Annamaet, Precise, Horizon, FirstMate, Back To Basics and Enhance, Nutram, Inukshuk and ProSeries, Dr. Tims, Fromm, Go and Now, CaninePlus, Victor, Healthwise and Acana.


----------



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any links to more info on pea protein. I just realized that I've never actually seen any sources on the % of protein in pea protein. Not that I don't believe anyone or anything like that I'd just like to have some concrete #'s since I've seen everything from 50%-90%.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

steinle said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any links to more info on pea protein. I just realized that I've never actually seen any sources on the % of protein in pea protein. Not that I don't believe anyone or anything like that I'd just like to have some concrete #'s since I've seen everything from 50%-90%.


You won't know for sure unless the manufacturer discloses it to you. Concentrated pea protein products start at 50% as you mentioned. The ones sold in health food stores as an alternative to eggs in various baked goods are around 80%


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

University of Sask has a paper Bioactive Properties of Hydrolyzed Pea and it lists hydrolyzed (just the protein fraction) at 85.2% on a fresh weight basis.


----------

